# PC HDMI -->TV unscharf



## Classisi (16. Juni 2012)

Heyho, 
also ich wollte eigentlich meinen TV soweit bringen, dass ich gemütlich vom Sofa aus surfen kann. Leider ist das Bild unscharf. 
Bild kommt vom PC (HD6870) per DVI/HDMI Adapter zum TV (LG 32LD550).

Beim TV ist Overscan bereits deaktiviert (Just Scan) und im CCC ist die Skalierungsfunktion auf 0%. Jemand Ideen woran es liegen kann? Oder sind beim TV generell nicht so scharfe Schriften wie beim TFT möglich? FullHD Filme laufen immerhin erstklassig, warum ist dann die Schrift so unscharf?
MFG.
Classisi


----------



## Herbboy (16. Juni 2012)

Also, vlt. hat es mit der Bildwiederholfrequenz zu tun, oder aber Du musst am LCD auch einen PC-Modus aktivieren. Evlt sind da Bildoptionen aktiv, die grad bei stehenden Bildern wie Schrift die Schärfe verschlechtern. 

Am PC ist aber der LCD der Hauptmonitor in den Treibern - oder hast Du nebenbei nen TFT an? und die AUflösung ist auch korrekt eingestellt?

So oder so kann es auch sein, dass Du einfach nur etwas weiter wegsitzt in Relation zur Displaygröße und daher die Schrift dir nur unscharf vorkommt - wenn zB 50cm vor meinem 24 Zoll-TFT sitze, dann ist das Bild insgesamt effektiv größer als wenn ich bei meinem 40 Zoll LCD 3m weit wegsitze - da merke ich dann auch bei nem Shoooter, das ich manche Dinge nicht gut erkenne - wenn ich natürlich dann auf 1,5m rangehe, ist es wieder wie beim TFT.


----------



## Classisi (16. Juni 2012)

Jawoll PC Modus wars. Ganz schön versteckt aber mit Bedienungsanleitung gehts. Vielen Dank!
MFG.
Classisi


----------

